# Do you board your dog?



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I was reading the thread about a PA Kennel that had an explosion (Propane Explosion at PA Kennel ) and was curious how many people board their dogs when they are gone, vs. taking with or having someone come over?


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, and to start...if someone Bella knows is available to come over that is my first choice. My sister has always lived nearby, and is now on the next street over from my house, so if she or her husband or oldest son (he's a very responsibile 16 year old) will be home that's our first choice. That way she's at home, in her element, and has a familure face to feet her/play ball/etc.

However, we take family trips that Bella can't come on about once a year. In that case we board her at the same Petsmart Pet Hotel, because she doesn't react well when people she doesn't see regularly comes over when my mom or I am not home. She doesn't like going there, but she is learning that when she stays there I'll be back soon to take her home. I also like that they have staffmembers on-site at night, the pet hospital is in the same building and has an on-call vet, and there are many options to keep her entertained during the day. I always sign her up for 2 treat times a day (one Kong treat, one "ice cream" treat) and extra play times or doggie day camp which is all day in a little recreation room with other medium to large dogs. I try to mix up what type of play time she gets on top of their 2 standard walks so each day is a little different from the next, as the staff has told me that she seems to do better when I do that.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I boarded Doerak twice. I haven't boarded either of the Belgians. I think Ciana would have a heart attack to be in a building with 100 other dogs. I think Balto would be very sad. I know, it sounds stupid, but I think both dogs would have a problem with being boarded. 

I am open to getting a dog sitter if I ever really need to go someplace that I can't bring the dogs.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

We go on vacation twice a year. One week in April and one week in October. I would prefer to have someone I know come over and take care of the dogs, but that isn't an option...

High Point is the 'furniture capital of the world' and holds a spring and fall furniture market that shows off the new designs of the season. Furniture dealers from all over the world come here, literally thousands and thousands of them. Since there aren't enough hotels to stay in, people rent out their homes. We are those people, lol. 

So the dogs can't stay here, they go to board at the vet hospital. I would love to be able to take them along, but most hotels won't take 4 dogs, especially not an APBT. This time around we're going on a cruise, so taking the dogs REALLY isn't an option, lol. I'm not wild about our vet hospital or the boarding there, but I can't seem to find any place nearby that I like better. I pick the dogs up in one piece, so no big complaints, lol.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We have always found our animals come out of boarding so unhappy that we have found people to come in and watch them. Most recently it was my oldest daughter who lives at home and does not tend to travel with us. 

Last time we went out of town we took Clover with us. My parents called me a few days later and said she could come over any time she wants. (They live 3 hours away)


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what to do with Koch when we go to Aruba for a week in August... She will be 11months by then, so she will be better than being a "full puppy" - but I will still worry. 

I am unsure if my mother can handle her


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I always took my Golden Ginger along on trips. The only times I didn't take her were the 2 times while I had her that I went places on a plane and when I was going to visit my sister in Minneapolis because my sister's apartment did not allow dogs even to visit. 

My terrier Pooch did not get to go on most trips because he was very annoying on car rides, he would whine CONSTANTLY because he was so excited and impatient to get wherever we were going. I figured a long trip with him would be unbearable. I usually had a family member who stayed home with him (and Ginger the few times she didn't go) and often had a second person to come and play with the dogs/let them out during the day while the family member was working. One year my family member was going on a trip at the same time, so I arranged for him to stay at a dog hotel where my parents used to take our family dog when I was a kid. I wish I hadn't taken him there, it turned out to be ALL concrete with smallish indoor kennels for the dogs. I don't even know if they got to go outside at all! They made us pay extra for him to have a bed to sleep on instead of just concrete (he had hip dysplasia so a bed was important.) I felt really bad about leaving him there and I never took him to a kennel again. 
Then finally I was taking a trip where I couldn't leave Pooch at home. He had FHO hip surgery and he needed to have regular physical therapy, exercise and massage to help in recovery and formation of a false joint. We were going on a trip to Wisconsin and so I brought both dogs along. We were staying at a cabin so having two dogs was not a problem. The cabin was on a private lake so I was even able to do hydrotherapy with him. I was surprised to discover that he actually settled down on long trips, he seemed to realize we wouldn't be getting anywhere anytime soon so he did not whine as he normally did. After this I took him along as well as Ginger on most of my trips.

Before that (in high school) I had a friend who I used to "trade" petsitting with. When her family went on a summer vacation I watched her pets, and when my family did she watched mine. It worked out great since we already knew the pets and we only lived a block away. We both had small critters (hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits that sort of thing) in addition to dogs and it was good to know someone who knew how to care for them was watching them. 

I have worked at a few boarding/daycare kennels and I would not bring my dogs to them. They are very clean and sanitary sure, but the dogs just do not get much individual attention when there are so many dogs as just a few employees. They get very short "walks" just to potty and then back in their run. Some of them offer daycare for dogs who are boarding but I've never had a dog who was really interested in playing with other dogs so it would not be beneficial. I remember once I was working and I saw a dog who looked a LOT like my best friend's dog. He was also really sweet so whenever I passed his cage I would go in and pet him or talk to him a lot. After a while of doing this he started to whine every time he saw me! He was craving attention because mostly people just would go around cleaning cages and only pay attention to those dogs whose cages needed cleaning, unless it was "walk" time.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish I could board my girl...My boyfriend begs me to. I just would not have fun knowing she would be upset being away from her pack. I sacrifice alot of trips to work around my pup. Sounds silly- but if I can't enjoy myself...what's the point?


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PuddincatSounds silly- but if I can't enjoy myself...what's the point?


I don't think it's silly at all. I have been on some really amazing trips without Bella, but I always spend a lot of time thinking about her. I have to call and check in to make sure everything is alright.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I have always had a thing for animals. Growing up our family cat opened the front door and took walks around the block. My current cats come to a whistle, take walks, sit for treats and when I had Bravo PTS I was surprised at how depressed they became.

I added a comment or two on the Propane Fire thread about having someone come into my home, being a petsitter per sae, and was told I shouldn't 'condemn' others for boarding their dogs! That was truly not my intent.

I lost my job with a local mutual fund company and decided to create a niche for myself by preparing meals for elderly couples who wanted to remain in their homes. I also take care of animals and have a gift for connecting with most criters. I know how much more relaxed my dogs and cats are when they stay home! I know how stressed they can be at a kennel...even one which deals almost exclusively with GSD's. I feel there's no substitution for sleeping in one's own bed! Sure they're lonely when I'm gone and can't take them with me so in return I go out of my way to ensure my client's pets have as much one-on-one love and attention as possible. 

I currently am active in a local GSD rescue and foster. I find I'm more likely to stay in town and housesit these days then take a trip. This summer when I do weekend jaunts to the lake if at all possible I'll take my dogs. They love to swim and I love seeing them run and cavort! 

Bottom line: We do what works best for our families. Horrific accidents like the PA kennel explosion are an example of a true tragedy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I boarded once and never again
Lips were chapped (they were dehydrated), Brady has an irratation on his man parts from the cleaners, not to mention Brady wouldn't look at me for days.

If we ever go away again either they come with us or I get certified, bonded sitter to stay with them and that means over night.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Luckily, it's not really an issue for me. I don't like to travel. At all. (I'm the worst home-body in the world!) 

And just as well that I am. I couldn't leave my boys. I always say, they may not have separation anxiety, but I do!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I love vacations too much to stay home and haven't been able to find a boarding place where I would feel comfortable leaving Mayzie...so when we go on vacation we have had family stay at our house. For my upcoming vacation, Mayzie is going to stay at my brother's house for the week. I would feel bad leaving her in a kennel and I think she's more comfortable around people who she knows. But I really don't want to limit myself to vacations where I can bring her along, so this is my compromise.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've boarded my dogs with a friend, all were fine. I also have had my mother come and dog sit at my house. I've also had another friend watch my dogs when my father suddenly passed away. Came up fed/watered, pottied couple times a day. 4th day, something came up and they couldn't be bothered. Nothing like being over 1k miles away from home with someone you trusted watching your animals to find out they didn't show up to your house and your dogs were in crates for 24 hrs straight. 

I will only EVER board in the future or take them with me if the person can't physically stay at my house. There will be no one coming and going again.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Boarding is my last resort. I usually always take Ava with me when I got out of town but if I'm going on a long trip I will board her. She is not that found of it to say the least but it doesn't happen that often at all. She has only been boarded twice. I don't like it anymore than she does.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lupaI added a comment or two on the Propane Fire thread about having someone come into my home, being a petsitter per sae, and was told I shouldn't 'condemn' others for boarding their dogs! That was truly not my intent.


That portion of the thread is what really sparked my interest. I didn't see that as your intent when reading, but as someone who boards my dog when I have to I tend to get defensive about the boarding issue when it comes up and probably often take things the wrong way. I think this comes from the fact that I don't WANT to board Bella. I would much prefer to bring her along or leave her at home with someone I trust, but I don't feel like it's the best thing for her.

Another issue I have with leaving her home is that when we have left her there for a few nights while we are on vacation and had close friends or family come over to take care of her, I have noticed that the mild separation anxiety she has is very intense when we come home. If I leave to get the mail (10 feet away) she acts as if I'm leaving her for a month. I feel like when she goes to boarding she knows we will be there for a couple of nights but I will be back eventually, and when we get home she still knows that if I have to go somewhere I will be back before bedtime.

And the stack of notes from neighbors about her barking every time someone walks by when we leave her home overnight doesn't help matters either.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I started boarding my boys when they were very young, so they'd adjust, as I had problems with my last GSD.

I board at the vet, it's lovely, all kinds of plants in the middle, a huge sky light to let the light in. But you know all the ornamental things are for the people, the dogs could care less.

My boys hate it there, I know they do. All I can think of when taking them there is the deafening barking, makes me crazy. I usually call several times a day to make sure they're okay.

Would love to find someone to come to my home though.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Mindy: I can't speak for the entire group of GS owners who post on this website, but frankly...we all have so many of the same concerns and are devoted to these regal creatures...the common bond of wanting to do what's best for our dogs is so prevelant in the postings I've read. I would never intentially say/write anything with the goal of making you defensive! I think we all (on our own) feel guilty when we have to leave these guys at home...

I think all of our GS's, these awesome velco dogs, have some degree of separation anxiety! I was told by Bravo's breeder that I needed to put him in a kennel every month when he was a puppy, even if I wasn't going anywhere...so he'd get used to being away from me...I had the best of intentions....but couldn' do it for the same reasons most of you have already mentioned...I'd Miss Him Too Much...On one of my trips east I was attending the wedding of friends in CT and Bravo couldn't stay at the hotel where Linda had all of us staying. She located the neatest kennel just a few miles away. I went over every day to play frisbee with him. Left my vocabulary list for him along with his toys and when I went to pick him up asked how he'd been and was told he was such a gentleman he was welcome anytime...Yeah...all that hard work paid off! 

I've tried to network and there really are only a few people I know who aren't afraid to walk into my house w/a GS running towards them. 

Year's ago I had a neighbor, whose backdoor had been kicked in at 11am, tell me I had 'nothing' to worry about...when I asked him what he meant he explained the windows in my dining room shock when he walked past with his 2 dogs. I went and looked and darn if Bravo's and Duchess's claws hadn't left huge grooves in the two window sills. I went out and found bookcases that fit underneath and that solved that problem...not the barking, just the destruction of property! 

I know Skye barks when other dogs are walking past my house. My correction 'Good watch - no speak' will shut her up when I'm there. If I'm in the yard working she can hear me through the walls...I have been concerned my neighbors would object to her barking but have been told they actually appreciate hearing her bark. I happen to live on a corner and have made a point to check with my neighbors to the south. I ask them to please call me on my cell if she bothers them...I also leave my housesitter's number with all my neighbors when I leave with the understanding if she's disturbing their sleep to please call. 

One of the dogs I take care of is epileptic. Shadow is 8 and this last time I stayed with her she had a heck of a time...anxiety was worse than I'd ever seen it. I've suggested I go over in advance of her family taking a trip and take her for walks. Have dinner with them, play, hang out...stay with her while they go to the store, etc. It's helped...


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lupa would never intentially say/write anything with the goal of making you defensive! I think we all (on our own) feel guilty when we have to leave these guys at home...


I didn't mean that what you said made me feel defensive, I meant that the mere mention of boarding Bella sparks defensive behavior even within m own home. We moved 2 weeks ago and while packing boxes we realized Bella was getting very anxious. We decided we had to board her, so she could go from the old house with all of her things to the new house with all of her things and not have to worry about why her things were going in boxes in the meantime (plus with everyone in and out of the house, I'm willing to bet she would have gotten out). It took a week for my mom, husband, and I to decide who would be the one to take her to boarding. That's what I was really thinking of when I said that, because even the mere mention at my own house of having to board her makes me defensive.

+1 for dog owners separation anxiety


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I prefer boarding when I have to. I only board dogs where the owners live onsite. I ask people who have dogs where they board, are they happy, etc. I take tours of the facility. I'm thrilled with the kennel I go to now.

I've also learned from making mistakes. Years ago, Echo came home from a kennel in Bowie, MD with borken teeth, infected elbows, and several other problems resulting from neglect. The owner didn't notice anything was wrong - I would have gladly paid for medical attention. This is when I learned that word of mouth is so important.

I also learned another lesson a few years ago. I'd been going to the same kennel since moving down here, and had reservations. Much to my surprise, when I got to the kennel before starting my vacation, I discovered the owner had sold the place to some folks from NJ. I later discovered that the new owner was scared to death of GSDs. I don't know what the Hooligans went thru, but on the next visit Honey REFUSED to get out of the van (prior to this they all jumped out and pulled me toward the door, tails wagging, happy to see the old owner). I left and was ready to cancel my vacation, but I called around to people I know with GSDs, and found the kennel I go to now.

I always took one or two Hooligans with me on vacation. Now that my little family is down to only three







I'm not sure what I'll do next time I go some place. Probably take one with me and board two.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We take our two to my parents house. So lucky to be able to do this...we just cannot ever go out of town with my parents at the same time









The dogs think it is dog DisneyWorld over there! So, I never feel bad when we leave them, and my mom gives great detailed updates on their doings.

I have boarded Kelso once before Allie was around, and he did fine.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I miss my boys so much it hurts before I even leave the vet/kennel parking lot. All I do is talk about how much I miss them.

I have to admit if we get home too late to pick them up, we both comment on how quiet it is, etc. but then first thing in the morning I make a beeline to the kennel to get them. I couldn't stand not having all the chaos I have in my house


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Gail: Interesting comments on the issues you had with Echo at the MD kennel...I'm with you about checking out the place in advance and how wonderful that you have found a great spot where they enjoy going...That's a big one for me! 

My clients in KC are primarily word of mouth...The President of the KC Art Institute lives in the same neighborhood where growing up I used to nanny a family...now I have 3 great families who live near one another! Next week I'm helping out a friend of a friend...My hairdresser had a client ask her 'who would you trust' and Lynne said 'look no further, there's no one better' 

This time last year I was out walking in the neighborhood with my GS, Skye, and a friends Olde English Bulldog, Bruce. We ran into a neighbor, Chin, and his Akita, Scarlett...a rescue who at age 7 was still so dog aggressive...however, she has always been in love with Bruce! Pretty cute to watch...I knew Chin and his wife were moving east. She had gotten a fabulous job outside of Hartford. The 2 of them drove Honda Civics, I have a 4-runner...I jokingly told Chin 'I could drive Scarlett east for you when you move in April.' He immediately went home and called his wife...when she came home that weekend we got together...She was so sweet, 'there's no one I trust with Scarlett more than you, she loves you.' 

We hatched a deal and I drove their dog east, and took a 3 week vacation/working trip to spend time with cousins, good friends and my broher's family who live in NJ. I grew up driving east every summer in the family station wagon. My car is great on the hwy. Because Scarlett was so dog aggressive I couldn't take one of my dogs and driving home by myself was probably the worst part of the whole trip, which was a great break for me! 

I went and checked out your picture trail photo albums... Gorgeous...absolutely beautiful! What a group. Can you tell me please, on your avatar...how do you do do a slideshow? I love that you have more than one pic!


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

We will have to board Lexi when we go on trips to England, but that probably won't happen again for a couple years. In the meantime if we take any small trips we plan to board her to get her used to the experience. Her breeder does boarding and it looks nice, so we may take her back there. But to be honest I am DREADING leaving my baby, my heart breaks just thinking about! I know there will be lots of tears!

Beth


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I board Dante if I'm going somewhere I can't take him.

I found a kennel I like and he does fine


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My dogs are seniors and I haven't left them in years (boarding or otherwise)- besides going to work, etc. I am a pet sitter and although I am not opposed to boarding, I would rather someone care for my animals in my home, in their comfort area. I also have cats and I am willing to pet they would freak out if I ever boarded them. They don't even like going outside- ever. When I get a GSD someday, I would like to take her to a doggie daycare sometimes for socialization, but for long trips I would either take her with me or pay a pet sitter (bonded and insured of course).


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

This is the exact reason we are not going away for spring break, i.e. my pet sitter who I have the greatest faith/trust in cannot stay over due to another job. Before I even make reservations or call the airlines I check with our pet sitter, if she can't stay over we don't go, it's as simple as that. We've known her for many years, she stays in our house and is very reliable to give Sean all his meds. 
For 2 reasons I will not board Sean, 1) he had terrible separation anxiety when we adopted him, and 2) he has an autoimmune problem and cannot receive many of the required vaccinations. In addition, I do not want him to be around strange dogs for fear of him picking something up. 

As it turns out my daughters and I will take a mini-vacation and DH is staying home with Sean over spring break.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lupa...
> We hatched a deal and I drove their dog east, and took a 3 week vacation/working trip to spend time with cousins, good friends and my broher's family who live in NJ. I grew up driving east every summer in the family station wagon. My car is great on the hwy. Because Scarlett was so dog aggressive I couldn't take one of my dogs and driving home by myself was probably the worst part of the whole trip, which was a great break for me!
> 
> I went and checked out your picture trail photo albums... Gorgeous...absolutely beautiful! What a group. Can you tell me please, on your avatar...how do you do do a slideshow? I love that you have more than one pic!


When my sister and BIL moved down here, we did about the same thing. I went up to MD and helped her drive her GSDs down here while my BIL stayed with the movers. Worked like a charm.

Glad you like the albums, I enjoy visiting them every so often. I can't help with the avatar - a friend took pictures I had of Slider and Bruiser, painted out the backgrounds, then made the avatar for me. I have no idea how she did it, but I do love it. Other people on these boards have this type of avatar, I'm sure one of them can tell you how to make one.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have done all three, though boarding is pretty limited. I finally found a friend who I trust to board a few of my dogs with who also feeds raw. This will make it much nicer for me to be able to travel and hopefully go see my parents this year. She will also stay at the house. When I took Vala to be bred in 2007 another friend came to the house several times per day to let the others out. I was only gone about 36 hours. If my parents can, they come up and house sit for me as part of their vacation time. I only do this when I am going away for a SchH trial. I usually take at least one dog with me too when I travel.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We do boarding at home with the pet-sitter. She visits 4 or more times/day. Dh and I vacation seperatly if we go away for a week or more. (different interests on vacation) My sister when available will come stay at our house and sit for us.
Usually we try to take them with us if we can, travelling within Ontario.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We boarded Rocky once. Now, if we are taking a family vacation he goes with us. He just loves the beach. If DH and I do a private vacation, I always work it around when my son will be here. He has taken care of Rocky several times, does a great job and they are so funny together.

After we boarded Rocky and came back the owner just bragged on what a good boy he was. They said he never even barked. He will ocassionally at home, but not often. Rocky barked within the first day of being home and he was just about hoarse. He hasnt been back since.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never boarded a pet yet. Normally, my dad comes over and feeds them if something drastic happens and I cannot. As long as there are no puppies, or pregnant bitches, they can go for 24 hours in the case of an emergency.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If I can't take them with me then I pay someone to stay at my house with all of my animals. I don't trust boarding kennels and my dogs have never stayed away from home in a situation like that and I know they wouldn't do well. It costs about the same to pay someone to stay here and they will walk my dogs, give them all of their supplements and special foods, etc. My dogs have always done very well with sitters, even if they were people they had only met once.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

All boarding kennels are certainly not created equal. I am Asst Mgr at a boarding kennel and I always recommend for people to come take a tour of our facility and meet our staff, as well as taking a tour of other places. A LOT of places will not let you back in the area where the dogs stay. We gladly take people into the kennels as long as the dogs have not just been fed, we tell people to stop ANYTIME and do not require appts. We have nothing to hide and I would leave my dogs there anytime (if the need arrised) We are the FIRST gold accredited boarding kennel in the United States(Accredited by the Pet Care Services Association (formally the American boarding kennel Assoc.) 

Being accredited is one thing I would definitely look for if anyone is looking for a place to board. I wont get into what it means to be accredited, but it certainly is important. We are really big on educating pet owners on all aspects of pet ownership, and a lot of them are really receptive, and appreciative of us telling them things. We are very honest with our clients and if their dog does not do well in the boarding environment we tell them, and reccomend a pet sitter. Some dogs, no matter WHERE they are staying, are just not best fitted for boarding. We have A LOT of staff, that are all certified pet care technicians and I think that is one of our strongest points, a lot of places have very limited staffing. We are also right next door (same building) as a vet office, another bonus which gives people peace of mind.
I could go on.. But, yes I would board my dogs if I needed to rather than a pet sitter. My concern (for my dogs) with a pet sitter would be.. Layla gets easily spooked.. if something spooked her and she tried to take off, she is very strong and if the person dropped the leash, she would never come to someone she didnt know. At a kennel I wouldnt have to worry about her getting lost. Im so paranoid about that ever since I lost her last year (for 12+hours







)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't bear the idea of boarding Jesse, and if I did I wouldn't have fun because I would be too worried he was upset. Therefore my husband and I go camping 3 weeks a year and Jesse comes with us, he loves it, gets to swim, go on hikes, lots of walks and play time ---- and steak! Only thing he holds us back on it when we walk in small towns one person has to stay outside with him, and we can't go kayaking or snorkeling.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

there is no circumstance that would have me board my dogs. i am a professional pet sitter and i have heard every kennel disaster possible. one of my clients dogs died, one of them was damaged badly in a fire, one of them had a dog that almost starved to death, one of them had their dogs pads cinged off due to bleach. i would pay top dollar to have someone pet sit or stay at my house. luckily my employee is my pet sitter. never in a million years.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I must say I am surprised--and relieved--about the number of people willing to board their dogs. Thanks for everyone's imput and stories!


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I boarded Ellie once. They were absolutely wonderful, but it was me who couldn't handle it. I kept wondering if she was ok even thought the kennel was beautiful and I knew she was being treated well (I knew a few people who took there dogs their regularly and I toured it first). In fact, they were so great that the first night when Ellie was whining because she was scared the owner actually went out to the kennel and SPLEPT WITH HER (obviously it was summer)!! When we went to get her the lady didn't want Ellie to leave because she got so attached to her over the two days. If I was ever forced to do it again for some reason I would not hesitate to bring her there, but for now we're lucky that my Dad lives nearby and Ellie adores him. It's just hard for me to leave her!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We have a great boarding kennel, and it's also the place where I take my dogs for daycare a couple of times a week for a few months when they're puppies. They have a great time, get worn out, and it helps to establish the kennel as a fun place, which minimizes stress when they have to stay there overnight. We went to Hawaii last April and it was the first week long vacation we'd had since we got Dena & Keefer, so other than a couple of nights once or twice before they hadn't been away from us overnight much. 

Everyone knew them at the kennel, and they're very popular there. When we picked them up they said the first day or two they were a little stressed and then they relaxed and were happy and playful. I totally trust this place, and feel MUCH more comfortable with them in a secure building staffed 24/7 than at home with someone coming over a couple of times a day. I also have cats and I don't leave everyone alone together when we're not here, so I have a friend come by to feed the kitties. 

This is where we go: http://www.citizencanine.net/ Every dog gets a private room, (indoor, with heat and A/C) even for daycare, and they have larger "family" rooms for multi-dog households. They have several supervised outdoor play/potty breaks each day that are grouped by age, size, and activity level. Play groups are typically 4-7 dogs. You can also opt for "staff play" if you don't want your dog interacting with other dogs for some reason, such as age or infirmity. In order to be accepted as a client you need to make an appointment for a consultation where they meet you and your dog and go over a very extensive questionnaire to determine whether or not your dog is a good candidate. Not all dogs are accepted, and sometimes they'll recommend a trial day of daycare to see how it goes. If they feel your dog isn't comfortable in that kind of environment, they'll tell you. You also get a tour of the facilities. People are welcome to drop by for a visit any time the front desk is staffed, which is 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM, and if they have someone available, they'll show you around, but they do mention that if you come at a time when everyone is busy, such as feeding times, they may not be able to accommodate you. 

Several of the staff are dog trainers with Sirius Puppy Training (founded by Dr. Ian Dunbar), and some of the staff are certified by the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (www.APDT.com), and some are certified pet care technicians, and/or certified in pet first aid. It's obvious that they really love dogs and take great care of them while they're there. Too many things can happen with a dog left home alone, even with someone checking on them periodically, so I feel much more comfortable knowing that they're safe and secure.


----------



## tylerg_95 (Aug 5, 2009)

i only went away 3 times since i got luna and we boarderd her. she did fine


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I board my babies if I have to. They have only been boarded 1 time since we have been in Texas (5 years). They will have to be boarded for 2 weeks when I have surgery in October/November because my hubby is not here to care for them.


----------

